# How Bad Did I Screw Up?



## Carpenterlife (Feb 24, 2019)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> If I felt like it, I'd explain all the ways that what you did was unprofessional, and how it could be done better.


Hence the title of my post.


----------



## Carpenterlife (Feb 24, 2019)

JoeStanton said:


> Ya have to tell us the end result!


Nothing much to tell. Sent a release from contract. It was signed and sent back. I kept the deposit. Don't know much else.


----------

